# Flip top tool stands



## David Hill (Monday at 12:22 AM)

It all started with me wanting to improve space in the shop…
I got started on these in another thread and just decided to show them here.
The first one (smaller) I made from plans I’d seen on the ‘net. Looked simple enough, so I thought— but between other “projects”, I had to look it up again & again, just should’a printed it. So I ended with kind of a hybrid from using 2 versions of the plan, realized that when things didn’t match. Anyway, it provided me opportunity to improvise— one of my favorite things to do. Not pretty, but functional— has 3 tools on it: oscillating sander, strip sander, and small router table.
After that, I’d decided to make another and taller for my new planer and the shaper (really a half inch router). The construction was much simpler—- function over pretty.

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1


----------

